# do oscar eat smaller oscars



## car23los23 (Apr 16, 2008)

i have a 6 inch tiger oscar and a 2 inch albino and i think the tiger is trying to eat him . what should i do????


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Separate them right away---either by moving them to different tanks or using a divider.
What all tanks do you have, and what fish do you have in them?

BV


----------



## Bigboystyle (Jan 15, 2008)

They definiately will. I had a 7" with about a 3" one time and they got along for about a week or so - then I can home one day to find the 3" oscar had most obviously been in the others oscars mouth starting from the tail up. I would DEFINITELY move him as quick as possible. Take him back to your LFS if nothing else.


----------



## car23los23 (Apr 16, 2008)

thanks for the advise i will separate them right away ... let me see if i can find that aquarium divider as soon as posible :thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

You're welcome.
One other thing...it's really going to make it a lot easier for us to give you advice on a better long-term solution if you list your tank sizes and their current stocking.

BV


----------



## car23los23 (Apr 16, 2008)

[/quote][/list]
*55 gal -6" tiger oscar ,2" albino oscar*


----------



## rED O (Mar 1, 2008)

you will need more rrom for 2 oscars. 110 at least when they are bigger. any if your 6 inch oscar thinks that the 2 inch will fit in his mouth he will try and eat it.

hey BV


----------

